# المسيحيات الجدد



## هالة الحب (28 يونيو 2011)

الحقيقة ان موضوعى قد لا يهم الكثير من اعضاء المنتدى ولكن انا فكرت فى ذلك الاقتراح بعد معاناه كبيرة فى منتديات كثيرة وكادت ان تضللنى.
نحن المسيحيات الجدد نعانى كثيرا عند دخولنا المنتديات المسيحية من عدم التصديق الى توجيه الاهانات للاسلام حتى يتأكدوا من انتمائنا للمسيحية وكأن المسيحى الحق يجب عليه سب الاسلام ليل نهار ليثبت انه مسيحى وانا ارفض تماما هذه الاساليب بالاضافة الى اننا نصبح كالخراف الضالةيتم توجيهنا الى اشياء احيانا ترفضها المسيحية الحقيقيةوعلى ذلك اقترح ان يكون لنا بالمنتدى باب خاص بالمسيحيات الجدد ليتم توجيهنا الى المسيحية الحقيقية وان يكون المشرف على هذا الباب على علم بأن طبيعة المسيحيات الجدد تختلف فى طريقة تلقى تعاليم المسيح عن المسيحيا ت بالميلاد واننا نحتاج الى طريقة اسهل واسلوب ابسط حتى نتدرج فى المسيحية وذلك بدلا من ان تتلقفنا ايادى توجهنا الى طوائف معينة تكون بعيدة عن المسيحية الحقيقية واعتقد ان هذا من اهم اهداف المنتدى ان يساعد على نشر تعاليم المسيح وان يساعد المسيحيات الجدد على تلقى تلك التعاليم وان لا يتركنا فريسة لكل عابر لاننا عبارة عن صفحة بيضاء وعندنا نهم وشوق شديدين للتعلم عن الدين الذى ننتمى اليه.
اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى اذا تفضلت ووافقت على اقتراحى هذا ان ترشح كلا من 
الاستاذة الفاضلة(مونيكا57)للاشراف على المنتدى لما تتميز به من علم ورغبة فى خدمة يسوع.وايضا تكون معها الاخت الحبيبة (دونا نبيل)وذلك لما تتميز به من بساطة فى الاسلوب والتفانى فى سبيل يسوع.ونشكر خدمتكم جميعا.


----------



## Ibn al-Malik (28 يونيو 2011)

أهلا بكِ أخت هالة في المنتدى وأعتقد أن المشرفين - وجميع الأعضاء - لن يقصروا معكن ومع غيركم في شرح حقائق الإيمان المسيحي بكل بساطة ووضوح ولكن عليكن أيضا الدراسة والبحث بأنفسكن بالإضافة للإرتباط بالرب الذي هو مصدر كل معرفة وحكمة. اقتراحكِ جميل وأضم صوتي لصوتكِ ... وأتمنى من الإدارة أخذه في الاعتبار. 
كنت أود أن تحكي لنا اختبارك لتشجيعنا وتشجيع غيرك من أعضاء المنتدى من غير المسيحيين وإن كنت قد رويتي اختبارك في إحدى أقسام المنتدى فأرجو وضع الرابط هنا. الرب يبارك حياتك ويكمل معرفتك به.


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور عليكي يا اختييييييييي
ده انا عندي اسئله بحب اسال فيها مبعرفش اسال مين ولا احطها فين
وساعات بتكون اسئله خاصه اوي وبحب اعرف اكتر
بخاف احطها في قسم الاسئله المسيحيه تكون غلط او حاجه
وبخاف ان يتشتت عقل الزائر
بدل من يستفيد يشك اكتر
انا كعابره اوافقك اختي هذا الاقتراح


----------



## Ibn al-Malik (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وبخاف ان يتشتت عقل الزائر
> بدل من يستفيد يشك اكتر



لا تخافي يا أختي فلن يتشتت عقل الزائر ولن يشك لأن من عرف المسيح عرف الحق المطلق ... ونحن نشكر الله وثقي أن في المنتدى من يستطيع أن يرد على كل الأسئلة بنعمة الله.
فقط اسألوا وستجدوا ردودا على ما تسألونه.


----------



## Twin (29 يونيو 2011)

*أنا عن نفسي أراي أن وجود قسم كهذا ممتاز .... وليس للمسيحيات العابرين فقط بل لكل العابرين من الجنسين *
*ولكن علي أي أساس ستمنعي غير العابر أن يتواصل معنا به .... وكيف سيكون خاص فقط للعابرين ؟*

*عامة نتظر رأي الأدارة *

*أما بالنسبة لقسم الأسئلة .... فهو مفتوح للكل ... عابر أو غير عابر*
*فالقسم مليئ بالكفاءات المملوءة من روح الله للخدمة ... كي يجاوبوا علي أي تتساؤل ... فقط تفضلوا بفتح اي موضوع بالقسم ... وسأتابعهم بنفسي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

*فى قسم خاص للاسئلة ممكن تطرحى فيه اى سؤال وبعدين من طريقة اسئلتيك *
*وردوديك بيبان ان كنتى صادقة او كاذبه *
*ربنا يكون معاكى ويقويكى على صليبيك *​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (10 يوليو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> الحقيقة ان موضوعى قد لا يهم الكثير من اعضاء المنتدى ولكن انا فكرت فى ذلك الاقتراح بعد معاناه كبيرة فى منتديات كثيرة وكادت ان تضللنى.
> نحن المسيحيات الجدد نعانى كثيرا عند دخولنا المنتديات المسيحية من عدم التصديق الى توجيه الاهانات للاسلام حتى يتأكدوا من انتمائنا للمسيحية وكأن المسيحى الحق يجب عليه سب الاسلام ليل نهار ليثبت انه مسيحى وانا ارفض تماما هذه الاساليب بالاضافة الى اننا نصبح كالخراف الضالةيتم توجيهنا الى اشياء احيانا ترفضها المسيحية الحقيقيةوعلى ذلك اقترح ان يكون لنا بالمنتدى باب خاص بالمسيحيات الجدد ليتم توجيهنا الى المسيحية الحقيقية وان يكون المشرف على هذا الباب على علم بأن طبيعة المسيحيات الجدد تختلف فى طريقة تلقى تعاليم المسيح عن المسيحيا ت بالميلاد واننا نحتاج الى طريقة اسهل واسلوب ابسط حتى نتدرج فى المسيحية وذلك بدلا من ان تتلقفنا ايادى توجهنا الى طوائف معينة تكون بعيدة عن المسيحية الحقيقية واعتقد ان هذا من اهم اهداف المنتدى ان يساعد على نشر تعاليم المسيح وان يساعد المسيحيات الجدد على تلقى تلك التعاليم وان لا يتركنا فريسة لكل عابر لاننا عبارة عن صفحة بيضاء وعندنا نهم وشوق شديدين للتعلم عن الدين الذى ننتمى اليه.
> اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى اذا تفضلت ووافقت على اقتراحى هذا ان ترشح كلا من
> الاستاذة الفاضلة(مونيكا57)للاشراف على المنتدى لما تتميز به من علم ورغبة فى خدمة يسوع.وايضا تكون معها الاخت الحبيبة (دونا نبيل)وذلك لما تتميز به من بساطة فى الاسلوب والتفانى فى سبيل يسوع.ونشكر خدمتكم جميعا.


 في الحقيقة انا اؤيد كلامك اخت هالة 100% هذا لانني عانيت مثلك وربما اكثر وانا لست معك في ان هذا الاقتراح لايهم الكثيرين في هذا المنتدي فصدقيني انا اعتقد انه اقتراح لابد وان يكون في اولى الاهتمامات لهذا المنتدي الذي اعده المتنفس الحقيقى للعابرين وانني من هذا المنطلق اود ان اضيف شيئ الى اقتراحك هذا وهو ان يكون المشرف على هذا المنتدي اب كاهن وذلك لكي يكون هذا المنتدي بمثابة الكنيسة الخاصة بالعابرين فنحن كلا حسب ظروفه يجد صعوبة كبيرة في الذهاب الى كنيسة ولذلك فنحن نريد ان نكون مثلنا مثل اي مسيحي له اب اعتراف ومرشد له يتشارك معه همومه ويساعده على تخطي العقبات التي يواجهها فهل يا تري هذا ممكن


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يوليو 2011)

السيدة مونيكا والسيدة دونا والستاذ صوت صارخ يتعبون مع المتنصرين كثيرا الرب يباركهم


----------



## A N S A N (28 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع يهم المسيحيين الجدد*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (1 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> السيدة مونيكا والسيدة دونا والستاذ صوت صارخ يتعبون مع المتنصرين كثيرا الرب يباركهم




الثلاث صراحة لا يتعبون من اسئلتنا ولا يبخلون علينا بوقتهم وجهدهم ,, ربنا يباركهم ويبارك خدمتهم واوجه تحيتي لاستاذي صوت صارخ


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (1 أغسطس 2011)

واضم صوتي لاقتراح اختي هالة ,, ولكن على ان يكون للجنسين عابر وعابرة ,, مساواة بقا  ,,


----------



## السـامرية (1 أغسطس 2011)

_*انا كمان اضم صوتى لهالة 
بصراحة فكرة حلوة قوى ياريت الادارة توافق علية
*_​


----------



## ملاك السماء (3 أغسطس 2011)

*اقتراح حلو جدا ياريت الاداره توافق عليه و تنفذه عشان اللي لسه مسيحي جديد يقدر يستفيد مننا و يقوي عنده ايمانه بيسوع المسيح بتلقي تعاليمه من خلال المنتدى هنا بشكل بسيط و سهل لهم  ...*​


----------



## search for god (17 أبريل 2013)

وانا بردو بضم صوتي لصوتك علشان انا كعابر جديد بحس بنفس المشكله سلام الرب معكي


----------



## Marina coptic (20 أبريل 2013)

انا كمان معاكى اختى الغاليه و يمكن ذكرت فى شهادتى نقطه الشك من جانب المسيحيين فى العابر و انا بنفسى عانيت من هجوم و استفزاز شديدين جدا من احدى الاخوات و كنت فاهمه انها عاوزانى اسب الاسلام لكى تتاكد من مسيحيتى لكنها لم تضع فى اعتبارها ظروف بيتى و اولادى اللى تمنعنى من اعلان ايمانى بشكل واضح على صفحات المنتدى و ايضا المسيحى يجب ان يتمثل بالسيد المسيح فلا يكون سبابا و لا لعانا و لا شتاما و يكون انسان نقى لان لا شتامون يدخلون الملكوت فكيف يكون اثبات مسيحيتى بان اخالف تعاليم المسيح و اشتم ايا من كان ؟؟؟
كتير من الناس مش فاهمين انهم بالاسلوب ده بيدخلونا فى عزله مؤلمه نفسيا تزيد من مشاكلنا الموجوده اصلا عند اى عابر مش عارف يمارس حياته و طقوس دينه بحريه
بالنسبه لى شخصيا فانا ربنا كرمنى بخادمات مخلصات لا يبخلن عليا ابدا فى اى وقت لكنى فعلا محتاجه الى اب كاهن مبارك يكون اب اعتراف لى فسر الاعتراف ده يمكن يكون اهم عند العابر من اهميته عند المسيحى بالمولد
على العموم ربنا موجود و هو شايف و عارف و يدبر الامور فى وقتها حسب مشيئته الصالحه


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 أبريل 2013)

عذرا لمن يؤيد هذه الفكره التي لها جوانب قد تجدوها لاول وهله ايجابيه بالنسبه للعابرين ولكل رأيه واعتقاده
لكن بالمنظور الاخر 
الا تسمى هذه نوع من العزله التي ترفضونها قلبا وقالبا
وماذا لو تعرضنا لبعض الضغوط او الاسئله التي تسمى استفزازيه واين المشكله هل سيهتز الايمان بذلك
المطلوب ليس الانعزال بل عكسه الاختلاط والنقاش وطرح اي شكوك وقلة معرفه باي امر 
المسيح معكم هو يحبكم


----------



## search for god (20 أبريل 2013)

انتي بكلامك دا جيتي علي موضع الجرح واحدي المشكلات ان المسيحيين لما أسأل حد علي حاجه يقولي معلش وميكلمنيش بعد كدا وقبل كدا بفتره رحت كنيسه خلوني أمشي بطريقه كويسه بس قالولي ماتجيش تاني كل دا علشان قلت أروح لحد يعرفني علي الرب يسوع اكتر واحنا كعابرين جدد بنعاني لن مشكله ان مفيش حد بيصدقنا وفاكرين ان احنا جايين نبلغ عنهم والكلام دا ومبنبقاش عارفين نعمل ايه ؟ ‏‎





Marina coptic قال:


> انا كمان معاكى اختى الغاليه و يمكن ذكرت فى شهادتى نقطه الشك من جانب المسيحيين فى العابر و انا بنفسى عانيت من هجوم و استفزاز شديدين جدا من احدى الاخوات و كنت فاهمه انها عاوزانى اسب الاسلام لكى تتاكد من مسيحيتى لكنها لم تضع فى اعتبارها ظروف بيتى و اولادى اللى تمنعنى من اعلان ايمانى بشكل واضح على صفحات المنتدى و ايضا المسيحى يجب ان يتمثل بالسيد المسيح فلا يكون سبابا و لا لعانا و لا شتاما و يكون انسان نقى لان لا شتامون يدخلون الملكوت فكيف يكون اثبات مسيحيتى بان اخالف تعاليم المسيح و اشتم ايا من كان ؟؟؟
> كتير من الناس مش فاهمين انهم بالاسلوب ده بيدخلونا فى عزله مؤلمه نفسيا تزيد من مشاكلنا الموجوده اصلا عند اى عابر مش عارف يمارس حياته و طقوس دينه بحريه
> بالنسبه لى شخصيا فانا ربنا كرمنى بخادمات مخلصات لا يبخلن عليا ابدا فى اى وقت لكنى فعلا محتاجه الى اب كاهن مبارك يكون اب اعتراف لى فسر الاعتراف ده يمكن يكون اهم عند العابر من اهميته عند المسيحى بالمولد
> على العموم ربنا موجود و هو شايف و عارف و يدبر الامور فى وقتها حسب مشيئته الصالحه


----------



## أَمَة (21 أبريل 2013)

search for god قال:


> انتي بكلامك دا جيتي علي موضع الجرح واحدي المشكلات ان المسيحيين لما أسأل حد علي حاجه يقولي معلش وميكلمنيش بعد كدا وقبل كدا بفتره رحت كنيسه خلوني أمشي بطريقه كويسه بس قالولي ماتجيش تاني كل دا علشان قلت أروح لحد يعرفني علي الرب يسوع اكتر واحنا كعابرين جدد بنعاني لن مشكله ان مفيش حد بيصدقنا وفاكرين ان احنا جايين نبلغ عنهم والكلام دا ومبنبقاش عارفين نعمل ايه ؟ ‏‎


 

اقولك تعمل ايه.....

إذا الإنسان المؤمن ضعيف بسبب ظروفه  الرب قوي في كل الظروف
إذا كان الإنسان المؤمن يخشى من مصاحبتك لأنه غي واثق من إيمانك الرب فاتح لك ذراعيه ويقول لك تعال اليّ لأنه وحده عارف القلوب 

*لذلك الجأ الى الرب بصلاة حارة واشكي له ما تعانيه كما فعلت في هذه المشاركة تماما وتأكد أنه سنمنحك قوة من فوق لا يقدر أن يمنحها لك اي إنسان.*

*الرب معك ومع جميع العابرين.*
*صلواتي من أجل ثباتكم أمام حيل الشرير الكثيرة.*


----------

